# Thanksgiving - A Time To Be Thankful....



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

After reading all the post regarding Thanksgiving, I thought I would share something that we do every year with our family. Every year before we start to eat, we go around the table and say what we are thankful for. With Thanksgiving only a few days away, I thought as Outbackers, we could share what we are thankful for. I will start.....

I am thankful for our family and that we are all together for Thanksgiving; I am thankful for the good food that we will be sharing; I am thankful for the friends that we have both at home and with the Outbackers!; I am happy to be able to provide for my family and keep them safe. And most of all, I am thankful that we all have our health.

God Bless you _all_ on Thanksgiving!

Rick and Donna


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not sure Doug has purchased enough bandwidth to cover it _all_, so I'll just summarize and try to keep it short....

We are both enormously grateful, inspite of all we've faced in the last year and the challenges that have been dropped in our paths, that we have our relative health (one doesn't die from MS!), each other, our fur (and winged) kids, and our incredible family of friends. We look around - on a fairly regular basis - and realize just how much more we have than sooooooo many others. We try to always be appreciative of that and to share of ourselves with those in need - both near and far. Whether we know them or not, whether they are in this country or elsewhere, whether they speak English or another native tongue, we are all just trying to survive the best we can, given the means which we have. I am thankful for where _we_ have landed and pray that our wings continue to beat!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

*I can walk! I am thankful that I can walk with not nearly as much pain as 4 yrs ago. I am thankful for this every day. I and others were forced off the hwy going to Paso Robles, CA. A pickup illegally passed an SUV and a big rig and played "chicken" w/me. He would not budge but I did. My Jeep saved my life and was totalled and burned. There was no insurance coverage since his pick-up did not come into contact but I am here! My right ankle was pushed up a couple of inches and the rest is history.







I had my ankle fused two years ago...what a difference. I can't run but I can play a mean game of competitve volleyball!








There were many passer byers that stopped to get me out and I never told them how thankful I have been. I think my family and friends are thankful that I/we made it this far. THANK GOD FOR FAMILY, FRIENDS, OUTBACKERS and medical insurance







*


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ricknchris said:


> *I can walk! I am thankful that I can walk with not nearly as much pain as 4 yrs ago. I am thankful for this every day. I and others were forced off the hwy going to Paso Robles, CA. A pickup illegally passed an SUV and a big rig and played "chicken" w/me. He would not budge but I did. My Jeep saved my life and was totalled and burned. There was no insurance coverage since his pick-up did not come into contact but I am here! My right ankle was pushed up a couple of inches and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Glad to hear everything turned out ok for you!


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> *I can walk! I am thankful that I can walk with not nearly as much pain as 4 yrs ago. I am thankful for this every day. I and others were forced off the hwy going to Paso Robles, CA. A pickup illegally passed an SUV and a big rig and played "chicken" w/me. He would not budge but I did. My Jeep saved my life and was totalled and burned. There was no insurance coverage since his pick-up did not come into contact but I am here! My right ankle was pushed up a couple of inches and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Glad to hear everything turned out ok for you!
[/quote]

Right back at ya!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We do the same thing @ thanksgiving..we also try to do it weekly at our home Dinner Table.

At Christmas we do a B-Day Cake for Jesus. There is a story & scripture to go with it (DW will have to find it all for me)

But .... The Recipe and Directions are there.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thankful for Life







(smelling daisies not pushing them)
My Children & DW
My Entire Family
All the Blessings God has Bestowed upon me.

My Hope.......For peace and Goodwill to Reach All on Earth!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> I'm not sure Doug has purchased enough bandwidth to cover it _all_, so I'll just summarize and try to keep it short....
> 
> We are both enormously grateful, inspite of all we've faced in the last year and the challenges that have been dropped in our paths, that we have our relative health (one doesn't die from MS!), each other, our fur (and winged) kids, and our incredible family of friends. We look around - on a fairly regular basis - and realize just how much more we have than sooooooo many others. We try to always be appreciative of that and to share of ourselves with those in need - both near and far. Whether we know them or not, whether they are in this country or elsewhere, whether they speak English or another native tongue, we are all just trying to survive the best we can, given the means which we have. I am thankful for where _we_ have landed and pray that our wings continue to beat!


Thanks for *sharing* Wolfie...Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

My mother used to say be thankful for what you have, because you can ALWAYS find someone worse off than yourself!! 
I am thankful for all that we have, but most especially for family and friends who have seen us through several deaths in our family over the last couple of years, including our outbackers family!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> We do the same thing @ thanksgiving..we also try to do it weekly at our home Dinner Table.
> 
> At Christmas we do a B-Day Cake for Jesus. There is a story & scripture to go with it (DW will have to find it all for me)
> 
> But .... The Recipe and Directions are there.


I like that recipe! Happy Thanksgiving clarkely!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> My mother used to say be thankful for what you have, because you can ALWAYS find someone worse off than yourself!!
> I am thankful for all that we have, but most especially for family and friends who have seen us through several deaths in our family over the last couple of years, including our outbackers family!!


Ember - Thank You for sharing..Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm thankful for my family, for the highs and the lows that they bring, for my job, thankful that I have one and that my boss is so very flexible for me to be home for my children, thankful to have the means to limit my hours so I can be home, a warm bed every night, a roof over my head and food on my table. We have been truly blessed!

P.S. On a lighter note, SO THANKFUL, that after 11 months since starting our bathroom renovation, the tub FINALLY went in this past weekend!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

anne72 said:


> I'm thankful for my family, for the highs and the lows that they bring, for my job, thankful that I have one and that my boss is so very flexible for me to be home for my children, thankful to have the means to limit my hours so I can be home, a warm bed every night, a roof over my head and food on my table. We have been truly blessed!
> 
> P.S. On a lighter note, SO THANKFUL, that after 11 months since starting our bathroom renovation, *the tub FINALLY went* in this past weekend!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good family, good health, & good times.

(oh, and I'm thankful for the free cruise vacation I won in a contest! Now I will be at sea for 25 days in 2009! Yaaaaaahoooooo!)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm thankful for my Family and friends, my families health and my health. I'm thankful that I was born in the USA, have a good job and have a Outback trailer. I'm thankful that my friend's cancer is in remission when the doctors said she would not live to Christmas (last Christmas) and now she feels good can eat again without any ill effects and has all the Doctors baffled. The hundreds who were praying for her know why she is in remission.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

NDJollyMon said:


> Good family, good health, & good times.
> 
> (oh, and I'm thankful for the free cruise vacation I won in a contest! Now I will be at sea for 25 days in 2009! Yaaaaaahoooooo!)


Congrats on the cruise - where you headed?


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We are thankful for God,our health, Family and friends, jobs, and the love we share in good times and bad. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> I'm thankful for my Family and friends, my families health and my health. I'm thankful that I was born in the USA, have a good job and have a Outback trailer. I'm thankful that my friend's cancer is in remission when the doctors said she would not live to Christmas (last Christmas) and now she feels good can eat again without any ill effects and has all the Doctors baffled. The hundreds who were praying for her know why she is in remission.


Thanks Bill - glad to hear your friend is doing good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I know I already posted in this thread, BUT I want to add one more thing that I'm thankful for. Today my Dad knew my name!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> I know I already posted in this thread, BUT I want to add one more thing that I'm thankful for. Today my Dad knew my name!!


Great Ember - thats really good news!!!


----------

